# Cruise Section???



## lvhmbh (Dec 16, 2005)

I noticed from time to time people post about cruises they are going on or have been on (bad English).   One of the websites I frequent, flyertalk.com, has a cruise section and I was wondering if we could add one here.  Alot of people use their timeshares and then cruise, etc.  Any chance?  Linda


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 16, 2005)

Too many forums make the board hard to navigate, so we tend not to add forums for all possible subjects. Cruises would fall under our Travel section.  If we start getting so much cruise discussion in there that it merits a separate forum, we'll consider it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 16, 2005)

Personally I go to Cruisecritic.com for the biggest portion of my cruise information.  Its like TUG for Cruises (or is TUG like Cruise Critic, but for timeshares?).  I enjoy reading about cruises here, but to handle it here the way we do is fine for me.

Fern


----------

